# Called a woman I met on a dating website...



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, not yet, but I'm sitting here with my phone waiting for the triumph part to happen...

...

Yes sir... waiting and agonizing...

*Chirp*

...

Wish me luck, calling now damnit!


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

There was nobody home :sigh 

Might be for the best though, I'm freaking shaking and I'm sure my voice would have betrayed my emotions. I'll try again during the week-end and hope it's easier the next time around.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

lol dont you just hate that. You sit and agonise over the call, what am i gonna say etc for hours then when you finally pluck up the courage to call...... no 1 answers! Happens to me all the time :mum


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

I hate the nervousness over the phone .. damnit. heres a tip, if you have to leave a message, something I am very bad at, record it beforehand and just play it into your phone. I find its much easier that way cause theres no pressure to get it right. good luck


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

You called, that's an accomplishment in itself. Good job!

Good luck this weekend as well. I'm sure that once you start talking to her you'll be able to relax a little bit and it'll go fine.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Geeze, funny (yet troublesome) thing, I know 2 other women around here with the same name. Last week and again tonight, one of them called (I'm not used to getting a call from her) and she says "it's ..." and I immediatly think it's the one I'm supposed to go out with! I get all excited and nervous until I realize who it is (not like it's a bad thing I suppose, she usually calls when she's planning something and wants to invite me). I'm surprised she called again though, seeing as I spilled water on her last week-end :doh !


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyhow, I got through to her and we have a date tomorrow. My first ever (I'm such a loser!), so I have no idea how to go about all these things. Interesting thing is, I'm not nervous at all (for now at least). It's almost like calling her was the hardest part and everything else is normal. Even if it doesn't work out and it's the worst night of my life though, I won't get depressed over it. I spoke to my friend about it and she's telling me the same thing: not to overthink, be myself and think of it as practice if I need to. If I can do it once, I can do it again so I have to be positive!


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

That's cool man, good luck with the date. Just focus on having a good time and you'll be alright.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Silverstein! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Good job man.
As for the date, when people say "be yourself" they mean be comfortable with yourself. Just have fun, lead, and trust yourself.


----------

